# On clomid but advised to 'abstain' - what would you do?



## caro226 (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi all,
I'm on my 3rd month of clomid.  First two months were 50mg and day 21's still considered low at 22 and 15.  So this month I'm on 100mg and went for a follie tracking scan today (day 11) - 2 massive follicles on one ovary and 1 on the other!  The midwife doing the scan wanted me to come back again on Monday to be re-scanned, and after speaking to my consultant their recommendation is to 'abstain' over the weekend until they're sure about what's going on down there!!  We also have MF issues so my gut feel is that it'd be quite unlikely for more than one egg to get fertilised, but they've got me worried now!  Anyone else have similar experience?
C x


----------



## Flopsybunny (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi Caro, I don't think there are any clear answers for you but I didn't want to read and run.  I had a conversation with my doc last cycle which sounds similar.  I had two large follies which meant the risk of getting pregneant with twins.  Whilst that sounds great on the face of it it carries risks for both mum and babies. I guess they are being cautious as three follies could mean triplets if you're not careful.  I guess you have to take a personal decision about the risks and what you would do (embryo reduction etc).  I got a BFN anyway so ultimately it didnt matter but it was something to think about for a while.  

Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## caro226 (Nov 28, 2007)

Hey, thanks for your reply.  Scan today shows 3 follies on one ovary and 2 on the other!  So they were adamant that it's too risky this month.  Decision may be out of our hands anyway as DH will be away with work.  Guess we may be back to 50mg with follicle tracking for next month.
C x


----------



## sammers (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi Caro,

(I registered awhile ago but am just now jumping into a conversation)

I've just received similar news. We have no known fertility issues and had gotten no results from 5 cycles of 50mg clomid so they put me on 100mg for the first time this current cycle. Found out Monday that I'm overstimulated with 4 large folicles and was advised to abstain or use protection. DH was crushed by this news. Our fertility focus was rejuvinated after attending the Fertility Show this past weekend. Now I'm disappointed thinking of the lost opportunities of those eggs.

sammers


----------



## caro226 (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi S,
Sorry to hear you've had the same frustration.  I see from your signature that you will be going back to 50 mg - did you have follicle scanning on your previous 50mg cycles?  And do they think that now you've definately started to ovulate that 50mg might do the trick?  I'm waiting to hear what the next step is for us - I sort of feel that I should have had follicle tracking on my 2nd cycle of clomid since the day 21 results on the first cycle were unclear as to whether or not I ovulated, rather than jumping straight to 100 mg which clearly is quite risky in terms of over-stimulation.
Sending you and flopsy lots of      for the next cycle,
C x


----------

